# Respect - Responsibility & Love



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

If these are not what driVe your life - please neVer get a Vizsla !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Every dog... they are soooo intelligent.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DATA - soooo - TRUE!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in one of those moods. If these don't rule your life, DON"T VOTE.

We may be at the point where "hunting dogs" will be a "remember when" story told to our grandkids by our kids.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - most will never C a pointer running FREE in a field of wild birds - U know as I do know - what FREEDOM really is !


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I am just about to take Darcy my gorgeous Vizsla for a 3 hour free run,as I do most days its something I really look forward to just as much as my dog,except I don't jump all over the sofa's in excitement when let's go for a walk is mentioned.......It's also pouring with rain in York but it doesn't bother a Vizsla.
But you are correct, if you ain't prepared to go out any time in any conditions for long long walks,training sessions etc etc , then get a Hamster instead...


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

_*There's no wrong weather - only wrong outfit*_ ;D ;D ;D

or how a running trainer once said : "_the only excuses not to come to training are illness and death"_


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

datacan said:


> *Every dog*... they are soooo intelligent.


I don't know about that one. lol!

My friends English Bulldog is dumb as a sack of bricks. She's cute as ****......but not that bright. haha.



.......and yes that is a typical look for her. Her tongue is FAR too large for her mouth.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> I'm in one of those moods. If these don't rule your life, DON"T VOTE.
> 
> We may be at the point where "hunting dogs" will be a "remember when" story told to our grandkids by our kids.
> 
> RBD


A sad but true statement. Over 60% of the kids at my sons high school have never hunted.
Its a fast pace life for too many people. A get it now attitude. They would never dream of spending time and money on walking fields for hours in hopes of a bird. I also see the lack of respect in the field from the younger crowd. The shoot it if it flies group. If you can't find the right birds just shoot something else that flies. Not to respectful either when kick off a lease for their actions.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in one of those moods. If these don't rule your life, DON"T VOTE.
> ...


_Lucky for you_  , considering ever increasing poplation and that hunting (was in the past) the sport of kings... If everybody hunted, there would be nothing left to hunt :'(
http://huntingbusinessmarketing.com/hunting-industry/

Hunt training... is a different story. Now, I think every hunting dog should be trained to some degree by hunting standards (pet standards take away from their drive and that's not a nice thing), even if not used for hunts.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I


> f everybody hunted, there would be nothing left to hunt


If everyone followed conservation practices such as Ducks Unlimited and Pheasants Forever more people could hunt because their hunting license fees and donations to these organizations establish habitat for hunting.

Respect for the land and animals. Responsibility to the land and animals. Love of the land and animals. That is hunting as opposed to cruel killing. *HUGE* difference.

A hunter is not a killer of species. No more than a forester wants to clear cuts forests to turn them into deserts.

Hunting and forestry can be done if the above rules are maintained.

I didn't learn these lessons until I was in my mid 50's. Some of us are slower on the uptake than others.

Rant over. Continue with your normal program.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I was very blessed. I learned these lessons from my father when I was a little girl. He was such a special guy, and the longer I live, the more I realize that!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Driving is a privilege many enjoy and look at the mess... 
Hunting should be for those who, at least can do something about conservation and care for animal species. I don't think the masses are willing or capable. Bargain hunting at Costco is enough of an adrenaline rush...

"quod licet Jovis non licet bovis", IMO


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

_Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi_[/color] is a Latin phrase, literally meaning "What is legitimate for Jove (Jupiter), is not legitimate for oxen." The phrase was created by Terence, a playwright of the Roman Republic[1], in reference to the myth wherein Jupiter took the form of a bull to seduce Europa, in the form "Aliis si licet, tibi non licet". The rhymed version of the phrase was created probably in the Middle Ages, as all the rhymed latin phrases.
The phrase is often translated as "Gods may do what cattle may not". It indicates the existence of a double standard (justifiable or otherwise), and essentially means "what is permitted to one person or group, is not permitted to everyone." [2] It is also used as the maxim for victor's justice, where a State that wins a war tries and punishes the vanquished, while avoiding such procedures with their own personnel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quod_licet_Iovi,_non_licet_bovi

*Amazing what you can learn on HVF! ;D*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My father used this expression a lot on ME... ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My kids were raised hearing “To whom much is given, much is expected.”
Sometimes it had to be taken away for the realization to set in.


----------

